# Dallas Mavericks vs Phoenix Suns



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (37-16) vs Phoenix Suns (42-13)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>

Phoenix Game Thread


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

When is the game??

I hope Mavs beat the Suns. 

My predictions:

*Mavs 124*
Suns 116

*Dirk 37pts*
Amare 31pts


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

It's on Saturday Night.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Don't know if we will start Jho at PF theo KVH should be in town by then and will likely start. Mavs I think will unfortunately lose 107-99.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I say the Mavs will win 128-121. Whoever Nash is guarding will have a big game


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

There are reports that have Nash (hamstring) sitting this game out. Hopefully the fact that they put up 110+ on LAC was just the LAC defense.

Suns: 98
Mavs: 108


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is even better because they wont be able to start a fastbreak as easily as it would be if nash was playing. And we have more depth because KVH will play


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

If Na$h won't play then I change my mind and the Mavs will definately win as they just go no where without him. They haven't one a game without him I think so we should romp home if we can get Al and KVH in the lineup. Mavs win 106-99.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> When is the game??
> 
> I hope Mavs beat the Suns.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks.. :laugh: j/k. I hope it's close, but I just don't see us winning.

Mavs 118
Suns 110


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Nash or no Nash Mavs WIN!!!

Mavs-118
Suns-113


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

marquis daniels makes this game against the suns ENTIRELY different. with him healthy the suns are in trouble. They can usually put marion on dirk and slow us down offensively. but now how are they going to handle howard, daniels and fin? If fin's man leaves him open the suns will pay and with howard and daniels slashing to the basket you can't just leave them to double dirk. That 30 point game howard put on the suns has to be in the back of their minds. Since the suns aren't a good defensive team who do you leave open? Someone on the mavs is going to have a field day.

mavs 113 suns 100


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

aussiewill said:


> If Na$h won't play then I change my mind and the Mavs will definately win as they just go no where without him. They haven't one a game without him I think so we should romp home if we can get Al and KVH in the lineup. Mavs win 106-99.


Haha dont Jinx it...

anyways...this should be a fun game to watch...too bad i have to watch it at work. bleh...run and gun...this should be effin fun.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Wow thanks.. :laugh: j/k. I hope it's close, but I just don't see us winning.
> 
> Mavs 118
> Suns 110


 :laugh: sorry man. :wink:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> :laugh: sorry man. :wink:


Nah nah its cool brah. :wink: 

Suns Game Thread :wave:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This is going to be a tough game, with or without Nash, because we're missing so much ourselves. Daniels is playing this time, which is a plus, because I think Dirk will get to step out on Amare. I have no idea who we're running out though, so don't hold that last one against me. 

The blueprint to beat the suns is to take good shots, and beat them to the boards to stop their running. 

Last time we just turned it into a track meet and won. If Nash isn't playing, Johnson will be the facilitator of the offense. If we put Howard on him, I think we'll definately limit what he can do. This is going to be tough for the Suns without Nash. I think we'll win.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

BTW Theo, two ideas for the game threads:

-I don't know how long it takes you to get pictures, but using the Headshots gallery I'd presume would be quicker. I think that's why the gallery was created in the first place.

-If the other team has a game thread, you might want to link their's.

Just Suggestions.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The're hitting shot after shot. We need to pick up on our defense. Oh yeah and D.J. has 4 points.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

There hitting shot after shot because they are the type of team to do such things. No matter how good a defensive team you are. Teams like this will score. Just like how the Spurs always were in track meets with the Mavs all the time and they are a great defensive team.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

You guys are the ones hitting every shot. You guys are shooting 73% FGs in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas played better D in the 2nd quarter. Much better D. However rebounding was a little down in the 2nd quarter as well to make Phoenix have so many 2nd chance points and they converted. BUT we must praise Mbenga :yes: :biggrin: yes we must lol

BTW Henderson will be back with the team Wednesday. Nellie and the Mavs announcers said it before the game.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> BTW Theo, two ideas for the game threads:
> 
> -I don't know how long it takes you to get pictures, but using the Headshots gallery I'd presume would be quicker. I think that's why the gallery was created in the first place.
> 
> ...


Good ideas for him, but I think that making the picture from nba.com are easier. I haven't tried these headshots yet, but I think the nba ones are easier. But yes link the other teams game thread. Good idea.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> BTW Theo, two ideas for the game threads:
> 
> -I don't know how long it takes you to get pictures, but using the Headshots gallery I'd presume would be quicker. I think that's why the gallery was created in the first place.
> 
> ...


1. The headshot gallery is very confusing, this nba thing is a breeze. You just change the name of the player, it takes 20 seconds

- Yeah, I'm starting to do that (check the initial post, it's been added in


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

wow ...bad loss. 7-0 run in what the last minute in a half. Dallas should have ran out the clock but we're taking threes


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I cant believe we loss. First Richardson jays Van Horn then Johnson jays him. Then the refs dont call a foul. Dirk should have dunked it.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

dirk couldn't dunk. marion hit him on the arm and made him lose the ball.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Any of you guys watch the game think Marions block was a foul? I didn't see any evidence, but it kind of looked like he hit Dirk in the head.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

That was a foul no doubt but Dirk still should have threw that down!! Marion like tap his wrist!! That was messed up!!! Come on now Dirk!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

mff4l said:


> dirk couldn't dunk. marion hit him on the arm and made him lose the ball.


He was going for a layup thats why he got blocked with no foul. I think if he went for a dunk, the refs would have to called the foul.


I thought we wouldnt have Dirk and KVH on the court at the same time especially in the 4th quarter. If Daniels was on, I think there would have been a different ending.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Just when it looked like the Mavericks were on their way to a seventh straight victory, their win streak ended at six Saturday night as the Phoenix Suns, playing without Steve Nash, rallied to defeat the Mavericks, 124-123, at American Airlines Center.

The Suns, trailing by six points with less than two minutes to play in the fourth quarter, scored the final seven points.

Still, it looked as if the Mavericks would keep their magic going. With less than five seconds to play, Dallas' Dirk Nowitzki took an inbounds pass and appeared to have an open lane to the basket and a dunk that would have given Dallas a one-point lead.

But Phoenix's Shawn Marion somehow blocked Nowitzki's shot from behind and the Suns came up with the ball as time ran out.

Nowitzki and his teammates, expecting a foul call, watched in disbelief as as no whistle blew and the clock ran out.

The Suns' rally ruined a solid debut by new Maverick Keith Van Horn.

With a six-point lead and less than two minutes to play, Dallas' Michael Finley missed a three-pointer from the top of the key that would have given Dallas a nine-point advantage. Phoenix responded with a three-pointer, cutting the lead to three.

The Suns hit two free throws to cut the lead to one, and Nowitzki was unable to make a short shot from the baseline, giving the Suns a chance to take the lead, which they did on a basket by Joe Johnson.


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

Isn't it funny how the Mavs bring out every possible player that they can find just to prevent Bradley from cracking the starting lineup? 

I know Theo said that the team has been looking at Mbenga for a while, but really it is almost comical. Bradley has zero starts this year, but has 11 years under his belt. Mbenga has played a grand total of 38 minutes in only 11 games, has only played basketball for 5 years and is in his first season in a strange new world.....and he starts over Bradley.


Note: I'm in no way encouraging the team to put Bradley in the starting lineup. I think the winner of Cuban's reality TV show should start over Bradley.


----------

